# Boston Lyric Opera’s performance of “La Traviata”



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

If there are any friends of the opera who'll be in the Boston area over the next week, I recommend seeing "La Traviata".

My wife and I attended the opening night on Friday and it was wonderful. Anya Matanovic as Violetta had a lovely voicing and expression of the part, and Weston Hurt as Alfredo's father Giorgio brought a power and weight to his part. The scene with Giorgio and Violetta near the end of the first act was especially powerful and moving and brought some "bravos!" from the audience. Not to be slighted here, Michael Lee was also wonderful as Alfredo, playing his role with both the joy, anger and pain it requires.

The party at the opening of the second act was almost a bit orgiastic and a little risque for some in the staid Boston audience (one older woman behind me exclaimed, "Oh my"), but I thought it was well done, as was the overall set work, costuming and lighting. As a season ticket holder to the BLO, I like the direction they've been taking.

The Shubert Theatre is a smaller venue which makes for a more intimate show.

The remaining performances are:

Wednesday, October 15, 2014 at 7:30 p.m.
Friday, October 17, 2014 at 7:30 p.m.
Sunday, October 19, 2014 at 3:00 p.m.

(Also it was nice to see so many people in opening night dress. I went traditional black tie, and my wife in a nice black ball gown. For the men, I'd say the tuxes were a bit outnumbered by suits, but we both outnumbered the T-shirt brigade!)


----------

